# doc-Dateien vektorisieren und...



## Raider (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo, Leute!




Ich habe in "Microsoft Word 2000" Text und mit dem "Formeleditor 3.0" Formeln
zusammen geschrieben. 

Mein Problem:

- Wie kann ich den erstellten Text  mit Formeln in eine gebraeuchliche 
  Bilddatei umwandeln?
  Die Formate "tif" und "bmp" waeren erstrebenswert, besonders ersteres.

- Wie kann ich die Pixeleinstellung des Bildes verstellen ohne es
  verzerren zu muessen, also so, dass es seine Qualitaet behaelt


Ich habe zur Verfuegung:

- "Microsoft PhotoDraw 2000"
- Adobe Illustrator 10
- Adobe Acrobat 5.0

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also ich habe als erstes die doc-Datei in eine pdf-Datei umgewandelt und dann
diese so mit Acrobat Reader 6.0 geoeffnet und anschliessend mit dem Bildtool
den Breich markiert, den ich als Bild haben will. Dieser Breich wurde in die
Zwischenablage kopiert. Dann habe ich die diesen Bereich in PhotoDraw 
eingefuegt und als tif gespeichert!
Reicht diese Datei denn schon aus um es an irgendwelche Firmen schicken
zu koennen, die dieses Bild dann in kleine Kaertchen umwandeln sollen
Oder muss ich schon die richtigen Pixeleinstellungen und Groessenverhaeltnisse
voreinstellen?




Vielen Dank!


Gruss

Raider.


----------



## Hercules (31. Januar 2004)

Können diese Firmen denn keine EPS-Dateien öffnen
Oder geschweige denn PDF?
NAja wenn das nicht geht, dann kannst du das ja aus Illustrator als TIF exportieren und doer 300ppi (dpi) einstellen. Oder wenn du es als Strichbild exportieren willst, eben mit 1200ppi.


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Mach es nicht so kompliziert!

Word ist geöffnet im Einzelblattleout, vergrößer die Seite so, das von Blattrand zu Blattrand es Monitorfüllend ist, dann drückst Du auf die Drucktaste und wechselst
in ein Pixel(Foto)programm dort machst Du MENÜ - DATEI - NEU und MENÜ - BEARBEITEN - EINFÜGEN und schon ist Deine erste halbe Textseite eine Pixelgrafik.

Zweite Möglichkeit ist,  (vorausgesetzt Du hast Corel auf Deinen Rechner)
gesammten Text im Word Markieren - Strg + c drücken ins Corel wechseln
das Schreibtool anklicken(A) irgendwo damit ins Platt klicken und Strg + v dücken
und schon ist Dein gesammter Text eingefügt.
Dann auf Exportieren gehen und in ein beliebiges Pixelformat (jpg, bmp, gif, tif, fpx, psd, pcx, tga, sct) exportieren. 

Für ein gutes Druckergebnis unter Optionen darauf achten das es 300dpi
Auflösung hat. Erschreck dann aber nicht vor der Dateigröße, denn dann sind das so im schnitt für eine A4-Seite 30 bis 40 Mb.

Wenn du die Pixelanzahl in einem Bild veränderst, immer darauf achten das
die Option proportional ein häckchen hat. Oder wenn Du mit Hand skalierst gleichzeitig dieShift- bzw. Strg-Taste (je nach Programm verschieden) gedrückt halten.

mfg jfk adi


----------



## PDeffer (8. März 2004)

Sorry!

@ jfk adi: Eine A4 Seite ueber die Screenshot-Zwischenablage (72/96dpi) ... dann auf 300 dpi...später ... 30-40MB. Sorry das ist Käse....
Im UEbrigen: AI 10 öffnet Worddateien. Dann kann man exportieren (wenns denn wirklich notwendig ist).

@ Raider: Wie Hercules schon schrieb: Warum kein PDF erstellen?

>Reicht diese Datei denn schon aus um es an irgendwelche Firmen schicken
>zu koennen, die dieses Bild dann in kleine Kaertchen umwandeln sollen
>Oder muss ich schon die richtigen Pixeleinstellungen und 
>Groessenverhaeltnisse voreinstellen?

Beim TIF musst Du immer wissen, wie groß und mit welcher Auflösung ausgegeben werden soll (lieber mehr als weinger). 

Wenn's wirklich ein Bildchen sein soll, und Du nicht weisst wie Groß, bliebe noch das WMF-Format. Das kann auch Vektoren/Text beschreiben und lässt sich auch in Officeprogramme einbinden.

Um genauer zu werden müsstest Du präzisieren: Was sollen die Firmen mit Deinem Material machen? Ausdrucken? Am Monitor angucken?...?

PDeffer


----------

